# Hospitality jobs



## aaybss (Feb 8, 2011)

Any one looking for a job in Italian restaurant around hurstville area..(Sydney ) Need delivery drivers, kitchen hand,pizza makers,salad hand..


----------



## martin101 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Job*



aaybss said:


> Any one looking for a job in Italian restaurant around hurstville area..(Sydney ) Need delivery drivers, kitchen hand,pizza makers,salad hand..


Hello,

I have several years experience as a cook and I would be very interested in this position. Currently I live in Norway, but I am looking to move to Australia as soon as possible.

Please get back to me soon.
Kind regards,
Martin


----------

